# Annoying 1080i pause....



## tybo971 (Apr 7, 2016)

So just switched from hdhomerun prime to bolt,, I have comcast I set the bolt to accept all formats 480 720 1080i 1080p and 4k (I have 4k tv) when a Channel is switched that is 1080i the TV goes black for a good 2 seconds then shows channel is this normal?


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes your TV has to adjust to receiving the new signal with the proper resolution. If your TV offers much better 4K upscaling than the TiVo does, you might have to live with that. Otherwise, you can uncheck all other resolutions except the 4K one and the TiVo will output at the one resolution so your TV won't have that delay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tybo971 (Apr 7, 2016)

Why did it never do that with the hdhomerun prime is my question thanks in advance


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tybo971 said:


> Why did it never do that with the hdhomerun prime is my question thanks in advance


It wouldn't do it if your hdhomerun ran a fixed output. Like was said earlier, you can just uncheck all modes except the highest to let the TiVo scale the picture. Then your TV will never change resolutions when changing channels.

It's really just a choice. 1) Let your tv scale the picture and live with the black screen during resolution changes or 2) Let the TiVo handle the scaling and never have resolution switching delays.

Personally, I would just let the TiVo scale the picture.


----------



## tybo971 (Apr 7, 2016)

Ok thanks.....


----------



## thebotti39 (Mar 11, 2016)

TIVO has a open case with the blackout issue, it has effected alot of users after the latest update, they are working on a patch.before they made it a known issue. they swapped my bolt and them I got the same thing and they saw multiple users reporting it.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

thebotti39 said:


> TIVO has a open case with the blackout issue, it has effected alot of users after the latest update, they are working on a patch.before they made it a known issue. they swapped my bolt and them I got the same thing and they saw multiple users reporting it.


That has nothing to do with this thread. Every single TiVo that supports HDMI will cause resolution switching that results in a blank screen for up to a few seconds when switching resolutions (unless set to a fixed output). That is not a bug. What you experienced is something totally different.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

At least these days it's a blank screen. The television that I had before this one did something very ugly during resolution switches.

This television (a 2014 Vizio P-Series 4K TV) blanks for less than a second so I don't mind that. However, if I enable all of the resolutions, Netflix goes nuts, so I just set it to [email protected] and [email protected] pass-through and live with TiVo's upconversion of everything else. The screen doesn't blank except when switching to 24Hz or 30Hz streaming video.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rainwater said:


> That has nothing to do with this thread. Every single TiVo that supports HDMI will cause resolution switching that results in a blank screen for up to a few seconds when switching resolutions (unless set to a fixed output). That is not a bug. What you experienced is something totally different.


Yes. It's been this way since the first TiVo with HDMI came out in 2004. The HR10-250.


----------

